# Senior Haqqani Network Leader Killed in Pakistan



## Marauder06 (Nov 11, 2013)

http://au.news.yahoo.com/world/a/19782088/senior-haqqani-network-commander-killed-in-islamabad/



> Unidentified gunmen attacked Nasiruddin Haqqani, a son of the group's founder, on the edge of Islamabad on Sunday evening, the militants told AFP.
> 
> The Haqqanis have been blamed for spectacular attacks on Afghan government and NATO targets across Afghanistan, as well as for kidnappings and murders.
> 
> Eyewitnesses described attackers on motorbikes spraying Haqqani with automatic gunfire as he bought bread from a shop in Bhara Kahu on the northeastern edge of the city.



Happy Veterans' Day, folks.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 11, 2013)

A nice touch for Veterans' Day 

This part will be interesting, if it's true.

"A spokesman for the Pakistani Taliban confirmed the death and vowed to take revenge, accusing Pakistan's Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) agency of killing him.
Nasiruddin Haqqani has been martyred by ISI," Shahidullah Shahid, the main spokesman for the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), told AFP."


----------



## AWP (Nov 11, 2013)

Good. He'd dead.

But why? The ISI wouldn't off a Haqqani prince, particularly their chief fundraiser, without a good reason. If there's a split between the TTP and HQN, and I think there is, they stand to gain by blaming the ISI for this. The problem then is what happened to cause this escalation?

I wonder if this is the official start of the post-American civil war?

This makes Sarah-jewdin (yes, I know) the last surviving son, right? Don't misunderstand me, I'm glad the guy is dead, but for the locals to whack him...that's interesting.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 11, 2013)

I think that final billion-dollar bribe we paid Pakistan might have actually bought off the right people this time.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 11, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> http://au.news.yahoo.com/world/a/19782088/senior-haqqani-network-commander-killed-in-islamabad/
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Veterans' Day, folks.


Tribal issues?  The other tribes figure hitting the Haqqani's might reduce drone strikes?


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 11, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Tribal issues?  The other tribes figure hitting the Haqqani's might reduce drone strikes?



Could be, although any tribe powerful enough to take on the HQN, and their allies, the Taliban, and their allies, AQ, and their allies, the ISI, would have to be pretty powerful indeed, or have a death wish.

I see this act, and the ISI allowing the Americans to take out the Pakistan Taliban's head, as an indicator that Pakistan is cleaning house in preparation for the US withdrawal from Afghanistan in the coming months.  It might be a message to the Taliban, HQN and others:  "Hey bitches, we're still the ISI and we're still calling the shots.  Do what we tell you or end up like your boy Nasiruddin."


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 11, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Could be, although any tribe powerful enough to take on the HQN, and their allies, the Taliban, and their allies, AQ, and their allies, the ISI, would have to be pretty powerful indeed, or have a death wish.
> 
> I see this act, and the ISI allowing the Americans to take out the Pakistan Taliban's head, as an indicator that Pakistan is cleaning house in preparation for the US withdrawal from Afghanistan in the coming months.  It might be a message to the Taliban, HQN and others:  "Hey bitches, we're still the ISI and we're still calling the shots.  Do what we tell you or end up like your boy Nasiruddin."


I hope you are correct.


----------



## Brill (Nov 11, 2013)

RAW "sending a grocery clerk to collect on a bill".


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 11, 2013)

I guess Christmas has come early.


----------



## Brill (Nov 11, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> I guess Christmas has come early.



Not related, but WTF is with the Christmas commercials on the tele already?????????????


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 11, 2013)

lindy said:


> Not related, but WTF is with the Christmas commercials on the tele already?????????????


 
Was at the mall today and they already have that fat fucks "workshop" set up for his annual pervy photoshoot with the kids.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Infighting is a beautiful thing sometimes....


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 12, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Good. He'd dead.
> 
> But why? The ISI wouldn't off a Haqqani prince, particularly their chief fundraiser, without a good reason. If there's a split between the TTP and HQN, and I think there is, they stand to gain by blaming the ISI for this. The problem then is what happened to cause this escalation?
> 
> ...


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 14, 2013)

http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/afghanistan-block-buster-truck-bomb-biggest/story?id=20863072
"Hm, massive truck bomb coming in from Pakistan.  Sounds like something the Haqqanis would do."



> Afghan and U.S. sources linked the recent Hino "jingle" truck, a local variety of cargo truck, piled with TNT *to the al Qaeda-aligned Haqqani network*, which allegedly has been responsible for almost all major truck bombings in Kabul and in Afghanistan's eastern tribal areas near Pakistan, from which the insurgents originate. A likely target was the U.S. military's Forward Operating Base Goode near Gardez City, the sources told ABC News.


----------

